# [SOLVED] Installed new TUN miniport adapter #2, driver but cannot gt to start



## Blondiegirl (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a yellow warning in my device manager, under Network Adapters, next to the driver Microsoft TUN miniport adapter #2. It is a "code 10" which means new hardware cannot be started! I have been to Device Manager and checked updates and disabled and enabled and checked compatibility and Microsoft says its good!! Went to Toshiba and downloaded the Real Tek Driver pkg and still no start! I left a question in their Support forum 3 weeks ago, asking if this was the correct driver download to upgrade "Tunny" as I named this driver that's DRIVING ME CRAZY :angry:: As of yesterday no answers  I went to Microsoft and followed their advice and downloaded Microsoft Fix It. only it appears a bit outdated and guess what...He can't fix it !!! But he gave m some good information to send to Microsoft but it gives me those goofy alphanumeric codes and I am correctly identifying but cannot send anything due to "'error!" So I broke down and went into the black scary screen of command prompt and I have a properly signed Apple/ Microsoft Version of the hardware and manually "set the stage" as Device Manager advised! I did not have a "value" under Device Managerroperties: advanced :tab so I followed your thread by someone who used 100 Mbps @ full duplex. Now are you still with me? Still doesn't start...Finally broke down and talked to Microsoft's "live Chat" to Arther who couldn't help me because my product key has worn 2 numbers off!!!! I bought this computer NEW and No! there were no discs that came with it! I do have some from Toshiba gotten at a later date but didn't help me to find my product key!!!:facepalm: Well sometimes you just gotta laugh so you don't cry!  I need this computer as I am on unemployment and cannot pay to have fixed but I don't get paid unless I am actively seeking and EED is monitoring me and having me attend school.....guess where? ONLINE!!! I am not savvy at computers but to fix this is going to be my mission as I looked on Microsoft's Forum and every question regarding "Code 10" and "Tunny" had no answers! Thank you so much for just listening to me but I will be surprised if anyone can help me! At least my computer still can go online but is as slow as dial up and seems like all the other "Tunny" seekers were not so lucky!:banghead: Tried to attach report but unable to No surprise there ! :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Installed new TUN miniport adapter #2, driver but cannot gt to start*

Try using the hardware id to manually find the correct drivers. There is a sticky here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## Blondiegirl (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Installed new TUN miniport adapter #2, driver but cannot gt to start*

Thanx Dogg! I was not successful but it made me think to go to Intel downloads which has a free download to identify which driver package I am using and which updates were available. I found out that my REALTEK version was "customized by the manufacturer" so it is not able to b updated which sure explains a lot! I have deleted the driver and have seen (I think, as it has been only 24 hours!) better performance. I tried to go to, in my case, Toshiba, but it is under maintenance today! Their customized REALTEK drivers must be out too! lol I also have a LAN plug that needs to be plugged in which may also be a clue but I will try again as tomorrow is Monday. One thing I do know for sure after searching since December is that in all the forums I have looked at have I ever seen a solved notation! I did see under Wikipedia that REALTEK produced one of the worst Ethernet systems in some important person's opinion and generally you never see criticism like that on Wikipedia, in my research anyway ,and I am always on that site! I have a feeling I will have to end up buying a new Ethernet but I am going to try Toshiba one last time! Tenacity can be a virtue! thanks again


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Installed new TUN miniport adapter #2, driver but cannot gt to start*

A few things to note (assuming you are using the OS which shipped on the PC):

The first place to look for drivers, is the manufacturers website. Many vendors customize the chipsets and/or drivers for their implementation. Also of note, the ONLY recommended place to get drivers for a laptop, is the manufacturer as their hardware is almost always custom.

In the case of a home built PC, the first place to look for drivers would by the hardware manufacturers website (ie: motherboard, video card, etc.).

If the manufacturers drivers don't work, you can proceed to try getting drivers from the chipset manufacturer.

As for Realtek, they aren't as bad as you have read. There are numerous ethernet chipset makers. And for the most part, they all perform equally well. The biggest issue is often drivers, and typically occurs when trying to put the latest OS onto old hardware (which applies to most chipset makers).


----------



## Blondiegirl (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Installed new TUN miniport adapter #2, driver but cannot gt to start*

Thank you for all your help. I tried everything you suggested. The manufacturer drivers still had a yellow code 10. I received a message in device manager from Microsoft stating the old driver's memory was still on my computer which prevented the computer from starting up the new drivers but I could not locate the old drivers because I had deleted them, I thought? Computer started getting so slow and then my windows became suddenly to big for my screen!! I have an old friend who worked as a computer troubleshooter for the Dept. of Defense. Although I know she dislikes everybody calling her to help them and she has a new career from job burn out but I called her and she had it fixed in 5 minutes. She went to device manager and deleted the devices AND their software! I had more yellow flags than I had previously!!! Then she restarted and Windows detected the problem but could not locate the correct drivers so she just went to Intel and picked the correct driver program and downloaded it! I have no more yellow flags and all seems to be running fantastic!!! Again thank you so much for all the advice!


----------

